# How to recover data from an Iphone 5s?



## RyzenMaster.sys (Jul 17, 2019)

About a year or 2 ago I dropped my iPhone 5s. Scuffed the metal but the screen worked fine. Next day the top of the screen came loose from th3 chassis. I took the screen out and the ribbon cable to the screen is broken. The screen is still not cracked or anything, but one of the ribbon connectors is toast.

I wanted to grab the photos from it, so I plugged it into my PC and turned the phone on. The phone showed up in iTunes, but it wanted me to enter my password on my phone. I couldn't do this since the screen no longer worked. I shelved it for a while and am now gettings back to it.

It still does the same thing. I plugged the screen back in but the broken cable makes the screen disabled.

How do i bypass this need for a password? I have the password but no way to enter it!


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 17, 2019)

I'm so far from being a Iphone guru but if your phone was set up to upload to ICloud they would be there, I think. Install that on an other unit (PC works), log in and download.


----------



## RyzenMaster.sys (Jul 17, 2019)

Icloud was full. Only some there 

The phone works, just a stupit software lock.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 17, 2019)

If you are from the US. there is a very good person in manhattan or NY that you can send it to who will do repairs and data recovery. He is a legit guy - People all over the world send him apple stuff to repair because hes that famous and he charges a fair price for stuff he does.


----------



## RyzenMaster.sys (Jul 17, 2019)

Lemme guess. Louis rossman?

Since the screen is replacable, i have strongly concidered buying another screen and plugging it in just to type in my password and recover data.

The screen (i already have button and camera) is like $12. Im not sure if its a good one.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 18, 2019)

RyzenMaster.sys said:


> Lemme guess. Louis rossman?
> 
> Since the screen is replacable, i have strongly concidered buying another screen and plugging it in just to type in my password and recover data.
> 
> The screen (i already have button and camera) is like $12. Im not sure if its a good one.



Yup. Hes the man.


----------



## John Naylor (Jul 19, 2019)

You use iCloud   **instead of** syncing to your laptop or PC ?

Screen replacement can be done in 40 minutes... done it in both 5s and 6s


----------



## RyzenMaster.sys (Jul 19, 2019)

The screen is off. All i would have to do it plug the new one in. I know i can since i have reattached the screen several times.

I wouldnt transfer the camra and home button as i just want it to be quick.


----------



## huanle (Oct 29, 2019)

If your phone can be detected by computer and you can click [trust] on your iphone, you can try ios assistant tool to help you transfer data from it to computer. With its help, you can easily access to data on your phone and transfer them to computer directly.


----------



## blobster21 (Oct 29, 2019)

huanle said:


> If your phone can be detected by computer and you can click [trust] on your iphone, you can try ios assistant tool to help you transfer data from it to computer. With its help, you can easily access to data on your phone and transfer them to computer directly.





RyzenMaster.sys said:


> [snap] I couldn't do this since the screen no longer worked. I shelved it for a while and am now gettings back to it.
> 
> [snap] the broken cable makes the screen disabled.


----------



## huanle (Oct 30, 2019)

If so, this way does not work. Sorry for that.


----------

